# [OFFICIAL] History Draft Selections Thread *Post Selections Here*



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

HOLY SHIT! FUCK YEAH.... I'll take......

"The Rattlesnake" Steve Austin!

_Steve Austin is now available to be traded._


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

The Heartbreak Kid !!! HBK


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

****TRADE ALERT****
AwSmash has traded Stone Cold Steve Austin to Donnacha for his 1st, 2nd, and 7th round draft pick. Help me remember this guys, I might forget, lol.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

8 hours has passed so FluxCapacitor can make his pick when he gets online.

It's AlienBountyHunter's turn and he picks....*Chris Benoit*

Chan Hung, it's your turn now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I pick....

*THE UNDERTAKER*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

CM Punk.

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm gonna go with Hulk Hogan.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ric Flair


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

My first pick is.....

_*Triple H*_


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Diva time starts here.










Brie Mode and other Slut are mine! (Along with the Worst Draft Pick Award :mark


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

With the 12th pick of the first round, The Ratman selects

*Macho Man Randy Savage*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BROOOOOOCK LLLLESNAR


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash has Donnacha's 1st round pick and he chooses....*Kurt Angle.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*First Pick:* _Sting_


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Second Pick:* _Daniel Bryan_


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chris Jericho


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Mick Foley


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My second pick goes to 

*Randy Orton*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

1st round pick 16

*Eddie Guerrero*










2 round pick 1 

*Bret 'The Hitman' Hart*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Foonkey.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

*BATISTA*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Rhodes Scholar said:


> *THE UNDERTAKER*


Post #7..


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry for being late 

Mitsuharu Misawa please


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

John Cena


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Rated R Suuuperstar....EDGE!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

GOLDBERG.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Edge


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Already picked.. 2 posts before yours.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck man, I'm out of it... Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

ABH's turn and he picks...*Dolph Ziggler.*

FluxCapacitor's turn and he picks...*Jerry Lawler*

redskins25, it's your turn to pick dude.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck u awsmash so much

Andre the giant


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's C3K's turn and he chooses...*Bruno Sammartino.*

AwSmash just gave me his list and he chooses...*Mr. Perfect.* With that, Round 2 has finished.

AwSmash is up again and he chooses...*Rey Mysterio.*

It's C3K's turn but I won't choose for him because the other people on his list are taken already, so we'll just wait.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

El Santo.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Round three pick: Samoa Joe


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Round three pick: *Jeff Hardy*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

kenta kobashi


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*My next pick: *

*Roddy Piper*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Ted Dibiase


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Corporate KingOfKings said:


> Ted Dibiase


Jr. or Sr.?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jamjam22 said:


> Jr. or Sr.?


:terry


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

obby said:


> :terry


:troll

But really? :troll


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Dean Ambrose.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Road Warriors


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rhodes Scholar's 8 hours is up but he can pick when he gets online.

It's now Gary Oak's turn to select.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Eva Marie & Jojo Offerman. 

Big Bitch, Little Bitch.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Gary Oak said:


> Eva Marie & Jojo Offerman.
> 
> Big Bitch, Little Bitch.


I allowed this (Y) :lol


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's Ratman's turn and he chooses...*Roman Reigns.*

It's HunterHearstHelmsley's turn and he chooses...*Sheamus.*

It's Donnacha's turn and he chooses...*Ultimate Warrior.*

TFW, it's your turn (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Third Pick:* _Kane_


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's TheHype's turn for the next 2 picks and he chooses...*Jake 'The Snake' Roberts and Razor Ramon.*

TFW, you're up again.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Fourth Pick:* _AJ Styles_


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Austin Aries


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's Donnacha's turn and he picks...*Owen Hart.*

It's HunterHearstHelmsley's turn and he picks...*Wade Barrett.*

It's Ratman's turn and he picks...*Kevin Nash.*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

International Airstrike

(Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd)


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

I pick....

*Seth Rollins*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Christian


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The American Dream, Dusty Rhodes!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

IT'S VADER TIME


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm going to pick a team that Jamjam has allowed us to pick....

THE DUDLEY BOYZ!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I pick *Mark Henry*, 'cos THAT'S WHAT I DO.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

This rough bastard


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

regal


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

El Hijo Del Santo.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> I'm going to pick a team that Jamjam has allowed us to pick....
> 
> THE DUDLEY BOYZ!


Actually, after thinking more about it, I actually won't allow this because of Bully's World Title run and well, Devon has held the TV Title even if it doesn't mean anything. But yeah, that's my bad, but Bully's world title reign ruins it, draft someone else.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've rejected AwSmash's 3rd round pick of the Dudley Boyz. Sorry man, I thought I had that changed, so you'll have to draft another wrestler. But it's his turn and for his 4th round pick, he chooses...*Dean Malenko.* For his 5th round pick, he chooses *Rob Van Dam.*

C3K is up and he chooses...*Lou Thesz.*

redskins25, it's your turn now.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

britsh bulldogs ?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> britsh bulldogs ?


I'll allow it.

Next up is FluxCapacitor and he picks...*Antonio Cesaro.*

ABH is up and he chooses...*The Wyatt Family.* (He gets all 3 guys here)

Chan Hung, it's your turn.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bugger. I'll take Raven with the pick I would of had for them then.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next pick is:

*JBL*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

BOB BACKLUND


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Here comes the Ax and here comes the Smasher...Demolition!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Natalya


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's Ratman's turn and he chooses...*Umaga.*

It's HunterHearstHelmsley's turn and he chooses...*Magnus.*

It's Donnacha's turn and he chooses...*Booker T.*

TFW, it's your turn.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Fifth Pick:* _Abyss_


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay I will select my picks jamjam.

5th round pick 16..

OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW!?






Round 6 pick 1.

Diamond Dallas Page


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Sixth Pick:* _Test_


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's Donnacha's turn and he chooses...*Big Show.*

It's HunterHearstHelmsley's turn and he chooses...*Tully Blanchard.*

TheHype has Ratman's pick for this round. So TheHype, it's your turn.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Round 6 Pick 4 from the Ratman..

El Generico!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jaret. (ROD RAGE)


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Kassius Ohno!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

SCOTT STEINER


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Jushin "Thunder" Liger!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

DAMIEN SANDOW


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

_*I'm going old-school this round with *_

Harley Race


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's ABH's turn and he chooses...*Rick Rude.*

It's FluxCapacitor's turn and he chooses...*Arn Anderson.*

It's redskins25's turn and he chooses...*John Morrison*

C3K, it's your turn.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

C3K chooses...*Jimmy Snuka and Bobby Roode.*

AwSmash chooses...*Bully Ray and Rhyno.*

redskins25 chooses...*Mil Mascaras.*

FluxCapacitor chooses...*The Young Bucks.*

ABH chooses...*Cody Rhodes.*

Also, Rhodes Scholar gave me a PM and he chose *Chris Sabin* for that round he didn't pick in.

Chan Hung, it's your turn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gonna go with someone i wouldn't normally choose..but FOR VARIETY...

_*"HERE COMES THE MONEY!!!"*_*

Shane McMahon*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

THE RYBACK


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fallen Angel, Christopher Daniels! 

Appletini's all around!


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

*JAMES STORM!*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jimmy Uso.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AJ Lee


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

TheHype has The Ratman's pick and chooses...*Lex Luger.*

HunterHearstHelmsley chooses...*Shelton Benjamin.*

AwSmash has Donnacha's pick and chooses...*Trish Stratus.*

TFW chooses...*Crash Holly.*

Donnacha has TheHype's pick and chooses...*Brian Pillman.*

*THAT CONCLUDES THE 7TH ROUND!*

TheHype chooses...*Lita.*

TFW chooses...*Lance Storm.*

Donnacha chooses...*Goldust.*

HunterHearstHelmsley chooses...*Eddie Edwards.*

The Ratman chooses...*Kofi Kingston.*

Gary Oak chooses...*Jey Uso.*

Rhodes Scholar, it's your turn :no:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

the miz


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

If it's my pick, then I want Terry Funk.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It was your pick since Rhodes Scholar's time expired hours ago. Now since it's my turn I'll pick....










Alex Shelley!


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

*BRAY WYATT!*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Rhodes Scholar said:


> *BRAY WYATT!*


AlienBountyHunter already has the Wyatts.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> AlienBountyHunter already has the Wyatts.


The Briscoe Brothers then.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I choose

*Evan Bourne*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

ABH chooses...*Taz.*

Flux chooses...*Kevin Steen.*

redskins25 chooses...*The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey and Bobby Eaton)*

C3K chooses...*Gory Guerrero.*

AwSmash chooses...*Trish Stratus.*

*ROUND 8 has FINISHED. Onto Round 9!*

AwSmash chooses...*Sid Vicious.*

C3K chooses...*The Guerreros (Hector Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Sr.)*

redskins25 chooses...*Yokozuna.*

FluxCapacitor chooses...*Stan Hansen.*

AwSmash has ABH's 9th Round Pick and chooses...*Ken Shamrock.*

Chan Hung, it's your turn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I pick...

*The Ultimo Dragon*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

CKOK chooses...*Mike Awesome*

HollywoodNightmare chooses...*The Hooliganz (Brian Kendrick and Paul London)*

It's obby's turn. His turn gets cut down to 4 hours. If he doesn't make a pick within 4 hours, Rhodes Scholar can pick next. I have a list from him. It's a miracle! :clap :cheer


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Rick Steiner

working on a list now


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rhodes Scholar chooses...*Big E. Langston.*

The Ratman chooses...*Billy Kidman.*

HHH chooses...*Bruiser Brody.*

Donnacha chooses...*Jim Neidhart.*

TFW chooses...*MVP.*

TheHype chooses...*Too Cool.* (All 3 members)

*ROUND 9 HAS FINISHED! ONTO ROUND 10.*

TheHype chooses...*X-Pac.*

TFW chooses...*Al Snow.*

Donnacha chooses...*Chyna.*

HHH chooses...*Magnum TA.*

The Ratman chooses...*Carlito.*

Rhodes Scholar chooses...*Vampiro.*

obby chooses...*Kazarian.*

HollywoodNightmare chooses...*Jack Swagger.*

CKOK chooses...*Sgt. Slaughter.*

Chan Hung chooses...*Jeff Jarrett.*

ABH chooses...*Sabu.*

Flux chooses...*Bam Bam Bigelow.*

redskins25 chooses...*Tajiri.*

It's C3K's turn (Y)


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry for the wait.

*Jerry Lynn.*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Steve Blackman


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I have Smash's 11th round pick, so I choose...

*Paul Heyman*


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*The Latin American Xchange *_(Konnan, Homicide & Hernandez) _


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

redskins25 chooses...*Marty Jannetty.*

Flux chooses...*Matt Hardy.*

ABH chooses...*Nick Bockwinkel.*

Chan Hung chooses...*The Great Muta.*

Corporate KingOfKings, it's your turn (Y)


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash has CorporateKingOfKings's pick and he chooses...*Nigel McGuinness.*

CorporateKingOfKings, it's your turn again


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Gangrel


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

obby chooses...*The Sandman.*

Rhodes Scholar chooses...*Sami Callihan.*

Ratman, it's your turn to pcik (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tito Santana


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Adam Cole*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Warlord


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Rd 11 pick 16

*Tommy Dreamer*

Rd 12 pick 1

*Victoria*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

TFW chooses...*Chris Masters.* and *Mr. Anderson.*

Donnacha chooses...*The Fabulous Freebirds(Michael Hayes, Buddy Roberts, Terry Gordy, Jimmy Garvin)*

HHH chooses...*Killer Kowalski.*

Ratman, it's your turn (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cant believe I'm picking them but

*Los Matadores with El Torito*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rhodes Scholar chooses...*Corey Graves.*

obby chooses...*Ricochet.*

HN is up (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't know how he fell this low as he's a great wrestler. But I'll take...










*LOW KI!*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

vince mcmahon


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My pick:

*KERRY VON ERICH*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> My pick:
> 
> *The Rock-n-Roll Express*


Who exactly? Please specify the members. Some guys are pretty successful in that team.

*PLEASE DON'T DRAFT YET UNTIL I SORT THIS ONE OUT.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I choose...*Verne Gagne*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I select D-Von Dudley.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Kazuchika Okada.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*AwSmash's round 12 pick that I possess*










HIROSHI TANAHASHI


----------


*AwSmash's Round 12 pick that I possess* Jam has allowed this, I have checked with him










AWESOME KONG AND RAISHA SAEED


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega (Jam cleared this pick as a tag)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I have redskins' pick so I choose...*The Mexicools* (Super Crazy, Juventud Guerrera and Psicosis)


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Round 13: The Wild Samoans


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Stand back! There's a Hurricane coming though...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I choose

*"Cowboy" Bob Orton*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Stand back! There's a Hurricane coming though...


Fuck you. 

I'll take Kerwin White! Or Chavo Guerrero... whatever you want to call him. :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty sure this team hasn't been picked in any draft and I have no idea why but screw it I'll take them!










*Nasty Knobbs and Brian Saggs, The Nasty Boys!*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

It's Obby's turn, but I have this pick as a part of the trade for Kevin Steen, so I choose...










PAC AKA ADRIAN NEVILLE AKA THE JUMPING GEORDIE


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rhodes Scholar chooses...*Prince Devitt.*

Ratman chooses...*Curtis Axel.*

HHH chooses...*Barry Windham.*

Donnacha chooses..*Mike Tyson.*

The Fourth wall, you're next to pick!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thirteenth Pick:* _Amazing Red_


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Rd 13 pick 16

*New Jack*

Rd 14 pick 1 

*Kaitlyn*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

patt paterson


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Big John Studd*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Maryse


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

I pick Kenny King!


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I have Obby's 14th round pick so:










THE TOUGHEST SON OF A BITCH IN WRESTLING MENG/HAKU


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

taka michinoku


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

EDIT: I hate Rhodes Scholar.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So since Rhodes Scholar stole one half of my previous pick I'll go with these guys instead...










Shannon Moore and Jesse Neal, Ink Inc!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

FACES OF FEAR


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Meng was already drafted


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Meng was already drafted


The Barbarian and Haku were the Faces Of Fear.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> The Barbarian and Haku were the Faces Of Fear.


Yeah Flux just drafted Meng/Haku a few picks ago


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So am i up..or we waiting for someone to change something? :


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> So am i up..or we waiting for someone to change something? :


I think I can pick for CKOK. He chooses...*The Natural Disasters (Earthquake and Typhoon)*

Chan, you're up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I need a tag team...so going to go with:

*The Prime Time Players (Titus O'Neil and Darren Young)*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I have ABH pick from a trade. I choose *Rosey* to complete 3 Minute Warning


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Flux chooses...*Mistico (Sin Cara)*

redskins25 chooses...*Beth Phoenix.*

C3K chooses...*Doug Williams & Robbie Brookside.*

AwSmash's last pick of the draft is...*Jamie Noble.*

*ROUND 14 HAS FINISHED! ONTO ROUND 15!*

Flux has AwSmash's pick and chooses...*Samuray Del Sol.*

C3K chooses...*Drew McIntyre.*

redskins25 chooses...*Ken Patera.*

Flux chooses...*Cryme Tyme (JTG and Shad)*

ABH - *Sean O'Haire*

Chan - *Superstar Billy Graham*

HHH has Corporate's pick - *Fandango*

HollywoodNightmare - *Muhammad Hassan*

obby - *Alex Riley*

Rhodes Scholar - *Manik (this means no one can draft TJ Perkins)*

Ratman - *Kelly Kelly*

HHH - *The Blackjacks (Mulligan and Lanza)*

TFW - *R-Truth*

TheHype - The Iron Sheik

*Round 15 HAS FINISHED. TIME FOR ROUND 16!*

TheHype - *"Sick" Nick Mondo*

Fourth Wall, it's your turn dude. Send me a list when you can!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Fifteenth Pick:* _Jay Lethal_


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

SHIT, WRONG THREAD. SORRY.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*"The Rock" Don Muraco*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Honky Tonk Man


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rhodes Scholar - *Trent Barreta*

obby - *Maria*

Nighmare is up but I've been told to not pick since he's working on trades. Everyone's just busy with trades huh? I've had to clear my inbox 3 times today guys, haha.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Round 16 Pick 9* from HollywoodNightmare and I pick..

*Nikolai Volkoff.*





>


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Bobby Lashley


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

_I pick........_

*The Spirit Squad* (Kenny, Johnny, Mitch, and Mikey)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

jamjam, said maria in the PM


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

obby said:


> jamjam, said maria in the PM


Fixed.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> _I pick........_
> 
> *The Spirit Squad* (Kenny, Johnny, Mitch, and *Mikey*)


Can't take Mikey because TheHype chose Mike Mondo already but I'll allow the rest.

ABH, you're up buddy!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike Mondo & 'Sick' Nick Mondo are different people.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

TheHype said:


> Mike Mondo & 'Sick' Nick Mondo are different people.


Wow. How'd I get that mixed up :| My bad Chan. You got Mikey too.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Abhs time is up so its my turn

I choose Killer Elite Squad (davey boy smith jr and lance archer)

Jam has cleared this, btw


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

kawada


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Blue Demon.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

AwSmash's 16th round pick that I possess: 










*KID KASH*


----------

AwSmash's 17th round pick that I possess:










*FABULOUS MOOLAH*


----------

C3K's 17th round pick that I possess:










*MAE YOUNG*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

la parka


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

The Queen Of Wrestling


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I have ABHs pick so I pick 

D'Angelo Dinero/Elijah Burke


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This is my pick that I postponed earlier waiting for a trade to go through. I choose...*Marc Mero*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Ezekial Jackson


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Round 17 Pick 8 (From HollywoodNightmare)

Tony Atlas & 'Soul man' Rocky Johnson.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

obby - *Torrie Wilson*

Rhodes Scholar - *Petey Williams*

Ratman -*Nation of Domination (Faarooq, D'Lo Brown, Godfather)*

HHH - *The Von Erichs (Kevin and David)*

It's your turn to pick redskins25 since you have Donnacha's pick.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I believe he has my Round 18 pick, not Round 17. :banderas

Final Pick :mark:

*MELINA*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> I believe he has my Round 18 pick, not Round 17. :banderas
> 
> Final Pick :mark:
> 
> *MELINA*


Oh you're right. Fourth Wall, you're up dude.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

TheHype - *Davey Richards and Michael Elgin*

*LAST ROUND FELLAS!*

Fourth Wall is up again..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think he's been picked yet, Stevie Richards.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Pedro Morales *


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Zack Ryder and Curt Hawkins


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Next is redskins since he has Donnacha's 18th round pick. *


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

redskins25 - *Gail Kim*

Rhodes Scholar - *Sonjay Dutt*

obby - *Snoop Dogg*

TheHype, you're up buddy! (Y)


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

K for my last pick.. I'll take

'The Russian Bear', Ivan Koloff


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Corporate KingOfKings, it's your turn to pick dude! (Y)*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

King Kong Bundy


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chan - *La Resistance (Sylvan Greiner and Rob Conway)*

Ratman has ABH's pick - * Larry "The Axe" Hennig*

Flux - *Heath Slater*

redskins25 is up and the next two picks belong to Flux. redskins25 has been pm'd so hopefully he's on soon. We're almost done guys!


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*ANNOUNCEMENT​*I'm pretty sure that this draft will end the next time that I log in. So what I want to happen is that once Flux makes the final pick, I want the waiver period to begin. So everyone post whoever you don't want in the SELECTIONS THREAD. Then if you want to pick someone up, do it in the SELECTIONS THREAD as well. First come, first serve. So be quick about it. 

Everyone clear?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

el dandy


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Steve Corino and Necro Butcher

YEAH BITCH, DRAFT OVER 

:jesse


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

With the draft now over, I'll take this time to release: 

*Jesse Neal*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:

*Cutting: WARLORD*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm cutting: *Sean O'Haire*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

picking up sean o haire


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I am releasing 

*Gangrel*

Might release later but for now, just him.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

obby i'm pretty sure you have to drop someone to pick someone else up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think you do.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

don't think so


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Picking up *Gangrel.*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> obby i'm pretty sure you have to drop someone to pick someone else up.


You don't have to drop someone to pick someone else up.


----------

